
Coronavirus-tracker-CLI: Track conronavirus cases from command line - sasvari
https://github.com/sagarkarira/coronavirus-tracker-cli
======
chmaynard
The README needs to explain if the data is coming from the CDC or some other
source. We all know how unreliable this data can be, especially in the USA
where testing is woefully inadequate.

~~~
pretty_dumm_guy
Seems like data provider is John Hopkins University

[https://github.com/ExpDev07/coronavirus-tracker-
api/blob/370...](https://github.com/ExpDev07/coronavirus-tracker-
api/blob/370772c79e6bb9d0b68eaf41c6feac828c2bae88/app/services/location/jhu.py#L28)

I followed the breadcrums from here btw:

[https://github.com/sagarkarira/coronavirus-tracker-
cli/blob/...](https://github.com/sagarkarira/coronavirus-tracker-
cli/blob/44ae662113aa0293015ed3a3ec636c466b93d3a1/lib/api.js#L11)

